

Building an exchange with transactional mealy machines - jamii
http://scattered-thoughts.net/one/1300/292121/72985

======
jamii
I've had a couple of people recently ask me about the exchange software about
Smarkets so I wrote about one of the systems I still remember. I've poked the
Smarkets team about writing more technical articles. I also just noticed that
their web framework is now on github: <https://github.com/skarab/smak>

------
amcl
Nice overview, thank you for sharing.

Besides this article, jamii's comment below provides more context of the
system.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2328220>

